
5 reasons why the James Webb Space Telescope is such a big deal - peter_d_sherman
https://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/space/stories/5-reasons-why-james-webb-space-telescope-rocks
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

 _4\. And it may help us find the next Earth._

"We're planning to investigate the nature of dark energy in the universe, and
understand the nature of these very old objects. And characterizing planets
around other suns puts us on the path to finding out if there’s another Earth
out there." The Webb will also assist in the hunt for exoplanets, something
that Hubble still does but was not designed for, according to Space.com."

Related links:

[https://www.jwst.nasa.gov/](https://www.jwst.nasa.gov/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Webb_Space_Telescope](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Webb_Space_Telescope)

